# Help setup and live rocks?



## sydneyfishy (Feb 5, 2008)

HI 
BTW i read heaps before posting

I just started my tank running now
3 foot saltwater
JHW-303B + 9W UV Sterilizer - ON
3 stage filter Breathing Bio Rings 450G bottom, Breathing Bio Rings 400G with ammonia rocks last stage filter cotton.
2 x 30w light one UV one normal - OFF
Hydor Aqua Colour Green- OFF
JVP-101B 3000lph powerhead - ON
Sicce Scuba 250w - OFF
20 KG of crushed coral 
Sea water 120 L from the ocean

I want to set up a reef tank with LR and soft coral.
Now my LFS told me after 2 days put in all the live rocks 15KG's.
I talked to another fish shop they said wait 4 weeks then put 5 kg's at a time. I read on the net that both methods are used. So I would put it you you guys to discuss.

I was also told No lights and turn off the heater though the cycling period?

I just have the powerhead and fliter going with UV light on.

I tested the water after 8 hours of running with tropic marin expert testset
PH it as 8 or 8,2
Ammoium <0,01 to 0,05
Nitrit 0,02 to 0,05
Nitrat <1mg/l


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

The only reason for adding live rock in small increments is to prevent an ammonia spike in an established aquarium. Given that you have a new setup, adding all the live rock at one time would have no negatives. 

I see long term problems with your filter selection for a reef setup. In a reef, you should not be using any form of biological filtration. The live rock and sand will function as your biofilter, and will do so without pumping excess NitrAtes or Phosphates into the sytem. Your bio-rings are a NitrAte and Phosphate factory and have no benefit in your system. You need to remove the biofilter and replace it with a good protein skimmer. 

Heater on. Lights off. This is pretty standard.

Good luck!


----------



## sydneyfishy (Feb 5, 2008)

OK

so crushed coral is different to sand?

Im putting a protien skimmer in next week maybe when i put the live rocks in same time.

Im also using an active carbon in my filter which help break down Nitrite & Nitrate & Ammonia.

water is 24 degs with out heater.

I think im just going to put all the live rocks in at once.

so there will be some die off but will organisms grow back?


Thanks Adam


----------

